# My 1st Badger



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I didn't see a sub forum here for badgers so I'll post here. I killed this badger with a knife while the dogs had it bayed up.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Video.


----------



## birddog (Jan 29, 2013)

I am envious that you get to wear short sleeves yet! Good job in eliminating the critter; their holes dang near break my legs when I step in them!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I had to watch that three times. That is crazy, stabbing a badger with a knife. You got more kahunas than any one I know.

Great video but it looked like he almost got you before you got him.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

damn cool, i agree with dw about the kahunas

tred barta has nothing on you


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, and I thought it was an adrenaline rush when I chased down a wounded coyote on foot, at night, and finished him off with a knife. You can have that badger!


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

I guess there is still an ammo shortage there...... congrats on an interesting kill.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Crazy stuff. No thanks. Still waiting for some spear action, though.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Are the honey badgers more aggressive than that? crazy critters, I would have put a 22 through its head, but more power to you.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Hahahha your crazy!


----------



## mad_river (Nov 25, 2013)

Holy crap..... all I can say.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Shooting it would take the fun out of it!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Crazy mofo......Next time you'll have to wrassle it and bite it's neck and shake it.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You just might be kin to the Turtleman, LMAO !!!!!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

I must humbly hand over my line "if it isn't dangerous it will not be much fun" Snakes and that right there I'm out.

great stuff Scott you and your dogs are machines.


----------

